# USB write-protection removal



## Bexx (18. Februar 2009)

Hallo ihr,

bin echt am Ende meiner Weisheit.
Habe den Stick von nem Kollegen bekommen, mit dem Auftrag dessen write protection aufzuheben (wie auch immer er die drauf gekriegt hat, weiss er natürlich nich).
Manuell ist leider nix zu machen, kein Schalter oder Hebelchen da! - Nun zu meinen anderen Versuchen :

Hab versucht die Einstellungen im registry editor zu ändern, - kein Erfolgt.
Danach habe ich mich durchs Netz gegoogelt  und habe folgende Anweisungen versucht : 


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\StorageDevicePolicies

Note: If the registry key StorageDevicePolicies key does not exist, you will need to create it

Download this batch file called add.bat from here, and double click after download the key will be automatically added to registry.

 Double click the key WriteProtect in the right pane and set the value to 0 in the Value Data Box and press OK button

 Exit Registry, restart your computer and then again re-connect your USB pen drive on your computer. That is it done.

Aber wer hätt's gedacht, das hat natürlich auch nicht funktioniert!#

*Für funktionierende Tips und HInweise zur Lösung dieses Problems, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Beste Grüße von der Saar und einen schönen Abend noch.*


----------



## Dr Dau (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo!

Die Daten sind aber gesichert worden?
Dann würde ich mir eine Linux Live-CD schnappen und die Partition löschen.
Anschliessend die Partition neu erstellen und formatieren.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Bexx (20. Februar 2009)

Gute Idee, dankeschön.
Werde das später zuhause ausprobieren und meinen Erfolg/oder Misserfolg dann posten.


----------

